# MARCH COMPETITION NUMBERS AVAILABLE



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so at the moment everyone has a 1 in 83 chance of winning a $2000 kayak. them's not bad odds!

but first you have to catch a fish... thats the hard bit!

good luck everyone..


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Paulo didnt get his entry cos he's been away from the puter for two weeks and didnt even know it was on. So any chance of a late entry? I only found out today. I dont want the kayak.. I just like the competition


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i can maybe vouch for Estuary Girl (toni) for this also, im sure she's been away from the puter also, and is not back home yet either.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

paulo said:


> I dont want the kayak.. I just like the competition


So assuming they let you in and then you do happen to win...

Can I have it? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Just remember guys you can still enter April & May...


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

JTC said:


> [So assuming they let you in and then you do happen to win...
> Can I have it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Absolutely, it doesnt have pedals. As long as I can have it back for SWR each year. Im gonna need to tow something behind me to bring the next one in.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

paulo said:


> Im gonna need to tow something behind me to bring the next one in.


The scary thing is, I believe ya'... :lol:

This is what you said in a trip report back in Dec:

"Im also looking long and hard at that Sth West Rocks trip in Feb. TLD25s with a 15-24kg rod are less that $200 at the moment. I think Id better go get one. Would love to hook up a marlin."

I noticed this report today as it got bumped up to the top in the trip reports section today and is a great read. This is the link for anyone interested.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12282.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

paffoh said:


> Just remember guys you can still enter April & May...


So if I am entered for March do I need to re-register for April and May?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

paulo said:


> Im gonna need to tow something behind me to bring the next one in.


That's the spirit mate! Just make sure you strap a long gaff to it!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's my entry into the profish march photo.
My number 8 is written on my water bottle (it's a bit hard to read).
24 cm bream for Biggera Yakker (#8).
Thanks


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Here's my entry into the profish march photo.
> My number 8 is written on my water bottle (it's a bit hard to read).
> 24 cm bream for Biggera Yakker (#8).
> Thanks


Dale,

i think it has to be in the other section with the detail noted?

and i think march comp period closed some weeks ago?


----------

